

Facebook product engineer says don't learn web development - michaelrbock
http://www.reddit.com/r/IAmA/comments/1bixu4/im_bob_baldwin_a_facebook_product_engineer_whos/c972n21

======
cl8ton
I actually agree with him and not that I hate web development.

I just see the mobile development as the natural progression in programming. I
started programming before the web existed on the Windows platform where solid
code and good understanding of algorithms were mandatory and the runtime and
user experience was predictable (sans blue screen).

Not saying you don't need these same habits today, but HTML, CSS & Browsers
just seem messy to me, hard to get correct. I cringe when I have to dive into
a HTML formatting issue on some older browser dealing with stuff that is not
entirely in my control.

But diving into an Objective C controller dealing with a problem just reminds
me of the pre-web days I guess.

------
purplelobster
As of now, if you have lots of developers and money to burn, build and
maintain native on every platform. Personally, as a single developer with an
app where multi-platform is more important than UI snappiness, I'm going with
HTML5/CSS/js.

------
scottbartell
Classic redirection: "How can I be a great web developer?", "Don't be a web
developer".

